# Workshop extension and heating.



## Simondo923 (11 Nov 2020)

At the moment I have a wooden workshop/shed that is 10ft by 14ft. I have another one arriving in the new year as I am busier than I ever thought I would be. Can I just build a frame in between the 2 and join them up ? Fas there will be a gap frames are 2x2 with 22mm shiplap and OSB roof. I was told the sheds would collapse if I did this. I didn't think it would be a problem but have I got it wrong ? And it will make the size 10ft by 32ft approx. Insulated with polystyrene and covered by OSB board. Any recommendations on heating this large space without expensive running costs ? Thank you.


----------



## artie (11 Nov 2020)

Simondo923 said:


> Can I just build a frame in between the 2 and join them up ?



You could certainly do it, but do you mean taking out the two ends and having the entire length of the shed 10 ft wide? not so easy, or do you mean joining them together with a reduced width at the join? easier.



Simondo923 said:


> And it will make the size 10ft by 32ft approx. Insulated with polystyrene and covered by OSB board. Any recommendations on heating this large space without expensive running costs ? Thank you.


Heat in "the shap" is not something that concerns me, I go there to work, so I keep myself warm unless really sub zero.
But going back a few years ago I had a sedentary hobby which kept me sitting still and sometimes I would feel a bit cool. 
I was using a 8 by 8 unlined garden shed at the time. I bought a 1kw blow heater from B&Q and put it on. In a short time it was too warm before the thermostat turned it off, then it cooled down too much before the stat put it on again.
Yours is going to be five times bigger but insulated and lined so I'd say a 2 kw heater would keep it tolerable if you are moving about, but a good thermostat would be needed to keep a even temp. Is your comfort worth 30p an hour?


----------



## jcassidy (11 Nov 2020)

These prefab sheds are built like a house of cards, take away one wall and it all gets a bit iffy. I did just that, only I built my extension. Proper framing to support the box shape and especially the roof. Same exterior/interior/insulation in the gap. on here for fit out ideas now!


----------



## Simondo923 (12 Nov 2020)

Thank you both. I was going to leave the last 16'' on either side and strengthen them with cross braces. Just don't want it to be freezing in the winter as it looks like I will be working there a lot more throughout the winter. Thanks again.


----------



## artie (12 Nov 2020)

Simondo923 said:


> I was going to leave the last 16'' on either side and strengthen them with cross braces.


That'll work. No problem.


----------



## Simondo923 (14 Nov 2020)

Thanks artie. Keep safe


----------

